# Edward Gal



## Orangehorse (7 August 2012)

I didn't see that many of the tests, but I loved Edward Gal's.  He made it look easy and fluent even though the horse was doing the test for the first time in public.


----------



## millimoo (7 August 2012)

He rides well, and did an amazing job of what at times was a very tense horse underneath him.
He's another advocate of Hyperflexion, which I don't advocate, but fair play to him, in the arena he does ride beautifully...
However, Carls test was just amazing, and his extended trot was incredible - it drew audible gasps from the crowd.
Carls test made me cry


----------



## JCWHITE (7 August 2012)

Class jockey, look what happens when the former horse gets sold!
This man can ride anything , in my opinion!


----------



## Ktrice1994 (7 August 2012)

JCWHITE said:



			Class jockey, look what happens when the former horse gets sold!
This man can ride anything , in my opinion!
		
Click to expand...


I agree totally he is a classy jockey and with regards to his horse being tense its not due to hyper flexion but due to the horse's inexperience in an atmosphere and competitive environment like that.


----------



## TheMule (7 August 2012)

He does ride beautifully in a test- such class. 

However, the horse was tense and I wouldn't call it fluent- Edward did a great job of controlling every step but watch Valegro if you want to see fluent!


----------



## lme (7 August 2012)

I am pretty much always mesmerised by Edward Gal's riding. He seems to almost become an extension of the horse. Really looking forward to seeing him ride in the Kur.


----------



## diet2ride (7 August 2012)

Luvverly Horse The Piaffe was amazing.


----------



## Scarlett (7 August 2012)

I love that Patrick Kittel is being stoned at dawn for riding on rollkur/hyperflexion yet Edward Gal seems to get away with it...


----------



## devonlass (7 August 2012)

I'll admit dressage is not my thing at all,and don't know a lot about it even,but I really don't see what all the fuss is about with EG.Yes he's a fabulous rider,but so were our guys today,and TBH I didn't see anything about him that set him apart from several other riders competing today.

Even the commentator was talking about him like he was god himself,didn't see it myself.

*if* he's in the rolkur camp in any way,then he's just gone drastically down in my estimations,but even if not I don't think he was the best rider in that ring today,wouldn't have even been in my top 3 TBH.

Sorry bit ranty there,but it did annoy me how he was being talked about.He's a great rider no doubt about it,but he was being discussed like he was the best there,and I don't think he was,not today anyway.


----------

